# Any T.B.A. members here?



## makoto-dojo (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone here train under Ajarn Chai?


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not, but there is a school about an hour or more from me that is part of T.B.A.  I met a guy 8 or 9 years ago that trained there and he said there muay thai was a joke so he quit.  I have heard too many mixed reviews about Ajarn Chai.  Never met him or seen him in person either.  A few years ago, there were rumors that he never really fought in Thailand and that he was unknown by the World Muay Thai Council and that was why he developed the T.B.A.  I read an article that said his father trained in muay thai and Chai would imitate him but his father would not let him train in muay thai and he stuck Chai in kyukoshin karate class.


----------



## makoto-dojo (Jan 28, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> I'm not, but there is a school about an hour or more from me that is part of T.B.A. I met a guy 8 or 9 years ago that trained there and he said there muay thai was a joke so he quit. I have heard too many mixed reviews about Ajarn Chai. Never met him or seen him in person either. A few years ago, there were rumors that he never really fought in Thailand and that he was unknown by the World Muay Thai Council and that was why he developed the T.B.A. I read an article that said his father trained in muay thai and Chai would imitate him but his father would not let him train in muay thai and he stuck Chai in kyukoshin karate class.


 

Thanks for the answer.

I myself "came up" through the TBA (instructors) Arjan Chai looked pretty good to me. But thanks non-the-less :0

Anyone else here from TBA?


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 29, 2007)

Which TBA school did you train at?  How often were you around Ajarn Chai?  Was he as good at muay thai as I have heard?  You never know, the stories I had heard/read probably came about after he made somebody look bad in their training.


----------



## makoto-dojo (Jan 29, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> Which TBA school did you train at? How often were you around Ajarn Chai? Was he as good at muay thai as I have heard? You never know, the stories I had heard/read probably came about after he made somebody look bad in their training.


 
Hello,

my experience with TBA and Arjan Chai was mostly through seminars from the lates 80's on through the 90's During that period of time I went to many Inosanto hartsell JKD "concept" seminars. Also video tapes. We did Chai's TBA style Muay Thai at my Gym during all of those years.

I have seen some very cool things and also heard amazing stories from people I respect greatly like Sifu Inosanto...

There are always differing opinions of course in all arts and what not so no worries... I am just looking to find some possible new friends with similar back grounds to share notes with and chat 

Thanks again for the reply!

Best,


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello there makoto,

I trained T.B.A. for a while as well. It was good training. A good introduction to Muay for anyone.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 29, 2007)

makoto-dojo said:


> I have seen some very cool things and also heard amazing stories from people I respect greatly like Sifu Inosanto...


 
Sifu's word is certainly good enough for me...    I would tend to lend a great amount of credence to what he told me.


----------



## makoto-dojo (Jan 29, 2007)

Thunder Foot said:


> Hello there makoto,
> 
> I trained T.B.A. for a while as well. It was good training. A good introduction to Muay for anyone.


 
Hi,

thanks for the reply. Where di you train at? Did you move on to another camp?

Take care,


----------



## makoto-dojo (Jan 29, 2007)

tradrockrat said:


> Sifu's word is certainly good enough for me...  I would tend to lend a great amount of credence to what he told me.


 

I agree! Sifu Inosanto is one of the most amazing people I have ever met, and so kind hearted, (maybe too kind in some cases if you know what I mean...)

Take care,


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 6, 2007)

makoto-dojo said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the reply. Where di you train at? Did you move on to another camp?
> 
> Take care,


I tend to hop around between a few select camps, as they all do different things I like... but yes, I've since left the T.B.A. Its definitely good training, a great introduction for anyone. And if you haven't been to one of his camps in Oregon, I'd recommend it. He goes into the thought behind the techniques and really peers into his personal philosphy on Muay, among other things. Things you don't get in everyday training... or  even at a Chai seminar. Even still, I highly recommend you checking out other camps as well, as I believe there are things Chai left out of the TBA cirriculum that are very important in developing your Muay game. :asian:


----------

